# Tropical Breeze



## ffemt128 (Jan 28, 2010)

I decided I was going to make Julie's Tropical Breeze wine from the recipe section of the site. I purchased the fruit Saturday 1/23 and began the process. I pitched the yeast late Sunday night. So far I am seeing no signs of fermetation starting. Both kits and also my apple wine all took close to 72 hours to start fermenting. 

My current temp is about 68 degrees. I know this is within the range of the yeast and I am in the process of increasing the temp slowly with a heater. I'll be stopping to see about a brew belt after work today (may be cheaper to run than electric heater). I'm going to give this a few more days to see if fermentation starts, if it is unsuccessful, what should I be looking to try?

Thanks


----------



## Tom (Jan 28, 2010)

your temp is on the low side. Bring it to mid 70's. If you added the k-meta I hope you waited 24hrs before you added the yeast.


----------



## ffemt128 (Jan 28, 2010)

Tom said:


> your temp is on the low side. Bring it to mid 70's. If you added the k-meta I hope you waited 24hrs before you added the yeast.



Yeast was added just over 24 hours after all the other ingredients were added. I figured the temp was low and likely the cause. I'm in the process of increasing now and will be picking up a brew belt hopefully today. 

I'll be patient. I promise.


----------



## Julie (Jan 28, 2010)

LOL, it is so hard to patient. Tom is right, get the temp up and this will take off.

Julie


----------



## djrockinsteve (Jan 28, 2010)

Make sure your fruit is thawed and yes raise the temp a bit. My Tropical Breeze is in it's clearing stage now. When it started out it was cool like yours so fermentation was slow until I got it up to 70~72 degrees. Then look out!


----------



## ffemt128 (Jan 29, 2010)

I was 4 days in yesterday, temps were mid to upper 70's and still nothing. Going to be patient a bit longer then consider options. Maybe a fresh batch of yeast? I'll give it the weekend..


----------



## whine4wine (Jan 30, 2010)

Mine took off OK.
I did use a brew belt durning the begining though.
Just transfered it to my secondary yesterday.


----------



## ffemt128 (Jan 31, 2010)

Just a quick update, My batch of tropical breeze finally started fermenting Friday night sometime.


----------



## Julie (Jan 31, 2010)

ffemt128 said:


> Just a quick update, My batch of tropical breeze finally started fermenting Friday night sometime.



Cool, you should be ready for some summer drinking.

Julie


----------



## Greg (Jan 31, 2010)

hey guys and gals you can use a heating pad in a pinch to raise the temp. i wrap my bucket in a towel and then put the heating pad around it. put it on low for a few hrs. and there you go.works great


----------



## ffemt128 (Feb 1, 2010)

I checked the sg of the Tropical Breeze, it was 1.0 so I transferred into my glass jugs. I ended up with just under a gallon and a half of juice after squeezing every thing I could out of the fruit while it was in the primary. I'll have to go find my notes and I'll let you know the initial sg. The juice is kind of a milky pinkish color right now. Looks kind of interesting. I took a couple pictures and I'll get them posted later tonight or tomorrow.


----------



## ffemt128 (Feb 1, 2010)

Initial SG was 1.090. Here's a picture of it in the glass jug.


----------



## Runningwolf (Feb 1, 2010)

Doug, LMAO, the first thing I thought of was pepto bizmo. It does look really interesting and can't wait to hear how it tastes.


----------



## Julie (Feb 1, 2010)

Runningwolf said:


> Doug, LMAO, the first thing I thought of was pepto bizmo. It does look really interesting and can't wait to hear how it tastes.



When I did the first batch my husband said it looked like whale sperm. I have no idea how he would know this. It should turn a clear light pink and then the pink goes away and it will be a light amber color.

You are gonna like this! 

Julie


----------



## Runningwolf (Feb 1, 2010)

I guess we'll have to get Troy to confirm that. I have a strange feeling....


----------



## ffemt128 (Feb 1, 2010)

LMAO when I read the last 3 responses from Dan and Julie. At least I know based on Julie's comment it should look this way. In the future if anyone asks what whale sperm looks like, send them the link....


----------



## djrockinsteve (Feb 2, 2010)

Glad I added some strawberries to mine giving it a nice reddish color. The friends would never leave me alone if I had something that looked like whale excretion.

On another and as much disturbing note, if you google wine sperm it'll probably bring you here.


----------



## NSwiner (Feb 2, 2010)

Greg said:


> hey guys and gals you can use a heating pad in a pinch to raise the temp. i wrap my bucket in a towel and then put the heating pad around it. put it on low for a few hrs. and there you go.works great



Thats probably a good idea since it would warm it more evenly then a belt . Of course the first time i would make sure i was home to watch it closely .


----------



## Boyd (Feb 2, 2010)

*tropical breeze*

I made a simmular wine using a large can of Doles tropical fruit from Sams Club. May have been Delmontes. 

Cost was $5.00.

Be awhile untile I know the result.


----------



## ffemt128 (Feb 3, 2010)

Just a quick update, the Tropical Breeze is now about the color of a pale cantelope. No longer looks like "whale sperm"...LOL


----------



## Greg (Feb 3, 2010)

Yes, Darlene I tokk a temp. reading about once an hour till it reached 76 degrees F.Then turned it off ,but left the towel around it. Stayed right there till I racked it.


----------



## NSwiner (Feb 3, 2010)

Greg do you have the temperature strip on the side of the container ? They are only $1.99 here and you just lift the cover you have over your carboy have a quick peak to see what the temp is .Anyways from now on if I need to get the temp up I'll be getting my MILs heating pad from her .


----------



## Julie (Feb 3, 2010)

djrockinsteve said:


> ..... On another and as much disturbing note, if you google wine sperm it'll probably bring you here.



 Oh no

Julie


----------



## Julie (Feb 3, 2010)

ffemt128 said:


> Just a quick update, the Tropical Breeze is now about the color of a pale cantelope. No longer looks like "whale sperm"...LOL


----------



## Greg (Feb 3, 2010)

no, just a regular food themometer.But it seems to work.


----------



## ffemt128 (Feb 5, 2010)

Just checked the sg of the Breeze, .992 .


----------



## ffemt128 (Mar 19, 2010)

Just an update on the Breeze, it has been in process almost 2 months so far. It looks good and is almost clear. I will likely backsweeten today and then let sit until finally clear.


----------



## djrockinsteve (Mar 19, 2010)

ffemt128 said:


> Just an update on the Breeze, it has been in process almost 2 months so far. It looks good and is almost clear. I will likely backsweeten today and then let sit until finally clear.



My Tropical Breeze still has a little longer to clear but is progressing nicely. It has become a very nice color. I tilted it slightly to send most of the lee's to one side.

After racking in a few weeks I'll sweeten as well but I'm going to let it bulk age awhile. This will be a summer treat.

On another yet similar note I will bottle 3 gallons of a Peach Mango Riesling I started last September. The taste test when sweetening it went extremely well. Hard to wait a few more weeks.


----------



## ffemt128 (Jan 22, 2011)

After our latest PA'ers meet and greet, I decided to do another batch of this probably middle of February. Last batch was very well received and I was dissapointed I only made a gallon batch. I have a 7 gallon carboy, it's an odd size unless making a large batch of something. You can guess what it will be filled with. I plan on picking up 7-8 5 lb bags of tropical fruit from GFS and going from there. Last Batch I did not add an fpac and it was wonderful. I'll do the same this time. Hoping for a mid summer drinker here.


----------



## ffemt128 (Jan 28, 2011)

I picked up 8 5 lb bags of Mixed fruit from GFS, the same stuff I used the last time around. Going to get this started next week. Planning on making enough to fill a 7 gallon carboy. I'll be using the same recipe as before except I have 8 - 5 lb bags. Maybe I'll shoot for an 7 1/2 - 8 gallon batch that way I end up with 7 to finish.

Tropical Breeze 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

4# bag of tropical fruit from Walmart. The fruits in the bag are cantaloupes, peaches, honeydew mellons and a handfull of red seedless grapes
2# of sugar or what you need to get to around 1.080
2 tsp. acid blend
1/2 tsp pectic enzyme
1 campden tablet
water to make 1 gallon
1 tsp yeast nutrient
1/8 tsp tanin
Lavlin 1122

Put the fruit into a straining bag and add all ingredients except yeast. 24 hours later add yeast. Squeeze bag everyday. When reading is down to 1.010 transfer to carboy. Once it is done fermenting and cleared backsweeten and bottle. I backsweeten to 1.010


----------



## Julie (Jan 29, 2011)

ffemt128 said:


> After our latest PA'ers meet and greet, I decided to do another batch of this probably middle of February. Last batch was very well received and I was dissapointed I only made a gallon batch. I have a 7 gallon carboy, it's an odd size unless making a large batch of something. You can guess what it will be filled with. I plan on picking up 7-8 5 lb bags of tropical fruit from GFS and going from there. Last Batch I did not add an fpac and it was wonderful. I'll do the same this time. Hoping for a mid summer drinker here.



If I recall it seems to me there was someone sitting beside you making some strong comments about wanting more of the tropical breeze.


----------



## ffemt128 (Jan 29, 2011)

Julie said:


> If I recall it seems to me there was someone sitting beside you making some strong comments about wanting more of the tropical breeze.



And hence the reason for the large size batch this time around.


----------



## Boyd (Jan 29, 2011)

Sams has a mix of tropical fruit in a large can for aound $5.00.

Made a gallon of that a couple years ago that is still setting in the secondary jug.


----------



## ffemt128 (Jan 29, 2011)

Boyd said:


> Sams has a mix of tropical fruit in a large can for aound $5.00.
> 
> Made a gallon of that a couple years ago that is still setting in the secondary jug.



Couple years, time to crack that puppy open....


----------



## ffemt128 (Jan 30, 2011)

All 3 buckets of juice are fermenting quite hapily. I'll punch down the cap at least twice daily. Waitring for the WHALE SPERM to appear. Yeah baaaaby. Summertime wine here we come.


----------



## Boyd (Jan 30, 2011)

ffemt128 said:


> Couple years, time to crack that puppy open....



Took a taste and checked the sG. tonight. 

About .994. That sucker has real pucker power.

Sugar to 1.05.

May bottle this week end as I have about 5 gallons of various kinds in 4 litre jugs. 

My BOSS (wife) gave me a kit for x-mas. Started it last week end. First kit ever. Feels like I am cheating.


----------



## ffemt128 (Feb 2, 2011)

Well, 4 days after pitching the yeast the fruit in the bags is down to about 20% of it's orginal mass. Starting to get the cloudy thick pink look to it. I'll check SG tonight after work. I have a feeling this will be carboy bound this weekend. I placed a radiant heater near the buckets since I have everything split into 3 buckets. Only have 2 brewbelts or I would have used those. Temps are good at this point.


----------



## Boyd (Feb 2, 2011)

Took a taste of the Dole tropical fruit this morning.

Thought it had a little to much tannin so I may do the egg whiite thing on it and see what happens.

Maybe not, I'll have to think about it while I blow snow out of the driveway. Maybe give it another 6 months.


----------



## ffemt128 (Feb 2, 2011)

Just checked the sg of the Tropical Breeze. Sg is currently at .996. Stirred again and will transfer to carboy on Friday evening.


----------



## robie (Feb 2, 2011)

Greg said:


> hey guys and gals you can use a heating pad in a pinch to raise the temp. i wrap my bucket in a towel and then put the heating pad around it. put it on low for a few hrs. and there you go.works great



I have read for a long time about people using a heat pad without any problems. I'm sure they are fine, but I just don't trust them. Seems like they could get wet or catch fire. Maybe pinched under the bucket... OK, maybe I am just a worrier.


----------



## ffemt128 (Feb 4, 2011)

Transferred the Tropical Breeze from the primaries to the carboys. Didn't think 40 lbs of fruit would produce that much juice. I added about 2 1/4 gallons of water to each primary in hopes of ending with 7-8 gallons total. Well, I ended up with a 2 carboys full. I'll rack off those heavy lees and 2 weeks and see what we end up with. Should be around 8+ gallons.

I must say, it smells wonderful at this point.


----------



## ffemt128 (Feb 10, 2011)

Racked off heavy lees last night, clearing nicely at this point. Next racking 30 days. Then kmeta and stabilize. Yeah.....


----------



## Julie (Feb 10, 2011)

Morning, you are up awfully early this morning.


----------



## ffemt128 (Feb 10, 2011)

Julie said:


> Morning, you are up awfully early this morning.



WFH today, always start earlier when that is the case.


----------



## ffemt128 (Feb 20, 2011)

Racked and stabilized this am. SZG at .994 and not dropping any. I'll super kleer one carboy and sparkoloid the other so that I can do a comparison of clearing for each. Vary aromatic and the taste is very flavorful. This will definately be a very good tasting fruit wine when complete. I would definatley not hesitate to use this same recipe again and again.

Looking forward to June so that I can taste this one. Will definately be ready to go for the 2nd annual Stranger Danger get together if there is one.


----------



## ffemt128 (Mar 18, 2011)

Racked last night. Only small amount of sediment fell in one carboy, racking cane slipped and stirred it up. I have 9 1/2 gallons. Will back sweeten at next racking. Currently almost 2 months into the process. Can't wait to try it out.


----------



## djrockinsteve (Mar 18, 2011)

This is a wine that everybody loves. I even have 8 gallons of tropical breeze skeeter pee. It looks wonderful. Bet that will also be a hit.


----------



## Flame145 (Mar 18, 2011)

ffemt128 said:


> Yeast was added just over 24 hours after all the other ingredients were added. I figured the temp was low and likely the cause. I'm in the process of increasing now and will be picking up a brew belt hopefully today.
> 
> I'll be patient. I promise.



I've been using a heating pad to raise temperature. Seems to work just fine.


----------



## ffemt128 (Mar 22, 2011)

Back sweetened to 1.006, adjusted the acid to .72%ish. Think I'll pick up 2 bags of fruit and make an f pac to bring some fruity taste back into this. 10 lbs of fruit should yield about 3/4 gallon of juice. I'll simmer down and add slowly. No Doubt will have to let settle out quite some time. Need to get this soon. Was hoping for a sample at the May get together.


----------



## ffemt128 (Mar 25, 2011)

Steaming 10 lbs of fruit as I type. Tomorrow I'll simmer this down to about 1/2 the total quantity and then add to the Tropical Breeze. Should be quite tasty.


----------



## Tom (Mar 25, 2011)

ffemt128 said:


> Steaming 10 lbs of fruit as I type. Tomorrow I'll simmer this down to about 1/2 the total quantity and then add to the Tropical Breeze. Should be quite tasty.



Simmer it to less than 1/2


----------



## ffemt128 (Apr 2, 2011)

I checked the acid and sg of the tropical breeze tonight. I decided I need to adjust sg just a tad. I will be adjusting sg to 1.015 for an initial final sg. My acid is currently at .705 which is an acceptable level. PH was 3.34 again, acceptable. It is still tasting a bit tart so later this week I will adjust sg to the stated sg above.


----------



## ffemt128 (Apr 18, 2011)

I filtered and bottled this over the weekend. It is very good.


----------



## Julie (Apr 18, 2011)

And the wife is now happy


----------



## ffemt128 (Apr 18, 2011)

Julie said:


> And the wife is now happy



You know it. We ended up with 38 bottles total. I think we partook of 3 since bottling on Saturday early afternoon. The rest is in the basement on the shelf for aging.


----------



## Redtrk (Jun 10, 2011)

I'm starting this tonight and a *BIG THANKS* to Julie for her coaching and putting up with my "challenged" wine making questions.


----------



## robie (Jun 10, 2011)

I have been watching this thread and I am tempted to try this wine. Tell me, did stabilization also include sorbate? I don't remember hearing anyone mentioning using it; I'll assume you do, since you are backsweetening.

This really does sound good.


----------



## Julie (Jun 10, 2011)

robie said:


> I have been watching this thread and I am tempted to try this wine. Tell me, did stabilization also include sorbate? I don't remember hearing anyone mentioning using it; I'll assume you do, since you are backsweetening.
> 
> This really does sound good.



Yes Robie sorbate is required. I backsweeten to 1.010.


----------



## Julie (Jun 10, 2011)

Redtrk said:


> I'm starting this tonight and a *BIG THANKS* to Julie for her coaching and putting up with my "challenged" wine making questions.



I am expecting to have a taste of this.


----------



## Redtrk (Jun 10, 2011)

Julie said:


> I am expecting to have a taste of this.



I will do my best to get you a bottle. It's the lease I can do! 

BTW it's in the primary waiting for me to add it's yeast tomorrow evening and smell really good already.


----------



## Redtrk (Jun 19, 2011)

Racked to carboy!  Actually two. My water estimate was probably off in guessing how much I would end up with after fermentation. I filled a 3 gallon and a 1 gallon carboy. * HOWEVER* I can see a lot of sediment in the 1 gallon and some in the 3 gallon so I can top with the 1 gallon into the 3 as needed in the process. 


This was from 15 lbs of fruit.


----------



## ffemt128 (Nov 9, 2012)

Had to bring this thread back from the dead since I'll be starting a batch of this coming up soon. May run out to GFS this weekend time permitting a get this started on Monday. I'll follow the same as last time, 40 lbs of fruit to start and go from there.


----------



## Stressbaby (Nov 10, 2012)

Pics of the whale sperm, please.


----------



## ffemt128 (Nov 10, 2012)

The thread originally had pics attached. I'll have to see if I can locate the picture. Not on my laptop.


----------

